# gluing deer antler



## keithz (Nov 30, 2006)

I have successfully drilled my deer antler and I'm ready to glue in the tubes.  What glue is best to use for this?  I use Gorilla Glue on wood blanks.  

A search yielded no answers to this question.

keith


----------



## Rob (Nov 30, 2006)

Keith,

I've used medium CA on all the antler I've turned with great results.

Rob


----------



## Russb (Nov 30, 2006)

I use poly or epoxy.


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 30, 2006)

Just use some CA.  Poly is OK,  but I prefer CA.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 30, 2006)

No problems encountered using thin CA.

-Peter-


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm useing epoxy on all tubes now..


----------



## bjackman (Nov 30, 2006)

If GG/Poly works for you, no reason to change if you don't want to. It will work fine for antler as well as wood, you could swab the inside of the antler blank w/a wet q-tip to add a little moisture into the equation to help out the bond if you want. If it ain't broken.......


----------



## tnilmerl (Nov 30, 2006)

just about any good (non-wood) adhesive can be used.  epoxy is good.  I use thick CA.  I also use thin CA on any porous areas.  When gluing in the tube, if the antler is porous at the exposed ends at the tubes, I drip one drop at a time into the porous areas and let it wick into the porous portions.  Keep adding one drop at a time until the drops stop wicking into the blank.  I then shoot it with accelerator.  No need to fling uncured CA everywhere when I start up the lathe.  While turning, if I encounter any porous area, I stop the lathe and repeat the wicking procedure.  May have to do it 2 or 3 times before getting down to the needed dimensions.  

Note:  I normally choose antler that is denser and I rarely have to 'stabilize' it with CA, but every now and then.... blah, blah, blah.  ymmv..


----------



## cozee (Nov 30, 2006)

Now I have only been turning pens since July but I use CA regularly on antler. Thick, Medium , or thin. I have also used poly and epoxy. Even tried with success the adhesive I use at work to glue aluminum panels onto the sides of buses!!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 30, 2006)

Keith,
I only use CA.. if you do have marrow, you'll to stabilize with a thin CA.. then glue the tubes with a Medium or thick... Medium works best.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 1, 2006)

I drill the antler.If the core appears to be porous I drizzle with thin, redrill the hole and glue the tube with thick.
I never use thin Ca to glue in tubes.


----------



## boadywoods (Dec 1, 2006)

It depends on which type of BONE it is?


----------

